

Ask HN: How does one get into energy entrepreneurship (e.g. solar)? - zxcvvcxz

Say I want to manufacture&#x2F;sell solar modules to buildings in my city or something like that. Where would one get started? Background&#x2F;theoretical knowledge is an obvious starting point, but then...?
======
mchannon
Having done exactly that, would recommend first coming up with a business
plan, recognizing that you have to pay yourself, recognizing the pitfalls of
selling your own panels (there are many that aren't obvious), and figuring out
how you can make money enough to grow the business and support yourself better
than you could by just getting a job.

This is a very tough business to do well in these days, particularly if you go
it alone. That's why I no longer am in it. Feel free to message me if you want
specific questions answered.

------
alokv28
Most energy entrepreneurs I know started out leveraging government programs
including SBIR/STTR, ARPA-E and DOE grants, and national lab facilities.

------
sajclarke151
One simple way would be to start teaching consumers about solar energy and
perform an energy audit on their homes. Scale that up to big businesses if you
want to charge more - however a sound knowledge of the local electrical code
(and standards) is necessary if you want to do the energy audit properly.

Use the findings of the energy audit to propose an energy plan. Partner with
an electrical supplier to re-sell solar panels to your clients

------
amac
Become a dealer or reseller and learn the business. Solar panels will be like
almost any other product i.e there's a market, a margin etc.

